# Lurking under the TC



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great picture, poor bee. I don't like spiders all the much.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

queenbee3074 said:


> Great picture, poor bee. I don't like spiders all the much.


Thanks. I don't mind the spiders around the hive. I've seen them with wax moths, too.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Splatt said:


> Thanks. I don't mind the spiders around the hive. I've seen them with wax moths, too.


1 wax moth / 1 honey bee is a pretty good trade-off


----------

